# American Family of 5 Considering moving to China - lots of questions



## Pride7 (Dec 28, 2013)

My family and I are considering a job opportunity that would move us to China (Shanghai or Beijing) for 2 years. We have lots of questions and appreciate any help you can provide... A little about us... English speaking only, never lived outside the US but I've lived in a few different states - my wife not so much. We have three children, the oldest will be a junior next year and two others in elementary. As this is a corporate move your guidance on what to expect in terms of costs are appreciated but not a primary decision making factor. Please do not take offense to any questions we may ask, we are working off little knowledge and just want to understand what we may be signing up for. Thanks in advance for your help!

- Of the two cities our belief is that Shanghai would be better for a family with better air quality and schools. Is this accurate?
- One of my children plays club volleyball. One takes gymnastics & competitive cheerleading. One is on the swim team. Are there training facilities & leagues that they will be able to join? We do not want to limit their progress in sports.
- How do basic things like TV & the internet work? I'm guessing I wont switch on NBC to watch the latest show at 8pm but is it possible to get current TV programming? Most importantly how about watching NFL games  Can expat's get unfiltered internet access or what should we expect (important for keeping in touch with those back home).
- What neighborhoods would you recommend considering for corporate transfers? Are some more American/European than others?
- I'm very worried about the pollution. My assumption is you can get air filtration for the house and wear masks outdoors. Anything else we should know on this subject? Will my children ever be able to play outside for some fresh air?
- What are the local grocery stores like? Able to get quality fresh food/meat or is it mostly processed?
- What are your top 3 delights since living in China?
- What are the 3 negative things you wish you knew before moving?
- Are household goods affordable? I was excited to buy save on goods Made in China but heard most goods get shipped out so it costs more to buy them and bring them back into the country.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for generously sharing your knowledge!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

- Of the two cities our belief is that Shanghai would be better for a family with better air quality and schools. Is this accurate?
Yes at thuis moment Shanghai air is "better" then the Beijing air, however it's still factors worse then the heist pollution you encounter in the states. Check the US consulate/embassy website for accurate reading of the pollution levels.

- One of my children plays club volleyball. One takes gymnastics & competitive cheerleading. One is on the swim team. Are there training facilities & leagues that they will be able to join? We do not want to limit their progress in sports. Schools focus very much on sports. The level Wil be lower then in the US as the student group is diverse.

- How do basic things like TV & the internet work? I'm guessing I wont switch on NBC to watch the latest show at 8pm but is it possible to get current TV programming? Most importantly how about watching NFL games Can expat's get unfiltered internet access or what should we expect (important for keeping in touch with those back home).
There is not much decent TV available. You can use a VPN, then get access via internet. Depending on your program list it's a solution or not. Sports are shown regularly in pubs.
- What neighborhoods would you recommend considering for corporate transfers? Are some more American/European than others? Depends if you prefer down town or sub urban. Most people with kids live in Jin Qiao (Pudong), Hong Qiao/min hang or between shanghai and Qingpu (look for Shanghai racquet club)
- I'm very worried about the pollution. My assumption is you can get air filtration for the house and wear masks outdoors. Anything else we should know on this subject? Will my children ever be able to play outside for some fresh air?
Yes filter are available but like said above pollution is a part of live. It does not look like it will change quickly as the root causes are in place and not bound to change (poor petrol quality, coal power plants and steel works/heavy chemical industry).
- What are the local grocery stores like? Able to get quality fresh food/meat or is it mostly processed? Anything is available, just meat may be an issue if your the worrying kind.
- What are your top 3 delights since living in China? After more then 10 years it's become home.
- What are the 3 negative things you wish you knew before moving? 
- Are household goods affordable? I was excited to buy save on goods Made in China but heard most goods get shipped out so it costs more to buy them and bring them back into the country. 
Yes all is affordable but most international brands are more expensive. The purchasing power index is around 1.2 (similar to San Francisco).

Thank you, thank you, thank you for generously sharing your knowledge!


----------

